
BPEL4People - raghus
http://www.oasis-open.org/news/oasis-news-2008-02-14.php
======
raghus
Saw this on twitter. While I can't deny that "BPEL4People" has a poetic ring
to it, I thought the 3rd paragraph could be right out of The Onion.

